
Ask HN: Is Benjibobs a HN phishing scheme? - onlyrealcuzzo
A search led me to Benjibobs.me today, which looks like a &quot;clone&quot; of HN. It has it&#x27;s own login, which seems like an easy way to steal people&#x27;s username&#x2F;passwords.<p>Is this a known thing? Is it a nefarious site?
======
yesenadam
[https://mobile.twitter.com/benjibobs_/status/940685657604837...](https://mobile.twitter.com/benjibobs_/status/940685657604837376?p=v)

"siteclone - a lightweight and portable python script to clone a web page
alongside its resources. Disclaimer: Pretty buggy!
github.com/benjibobs/siteclone "

